# No more passwords!



## The Astroman (Dec 2, 2004)

http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/systemrequirements.aspx?pid=036 

A fingerprint reader which plugs into the USB, when a name and/or a password is asked, you just put your finger on it, and it logs you in!! How cool is that??


----------



## Praetor (Dec 2, 2004)

Those have been around for some time but ... how do you tell between a live finger and a dead one?


----------



## hollis098 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thats the first time i have heard of a finger print reader, do u know where you can det one of those?


----------



## Scrat (Dec 2, 2004)

Try this place http://www.eyenetwatch.com/biosecurity/biometric-security-buy-hardware.htm it has a whole range of different Fingerprint access unit for the PC.


----------



## xantha88 (Dec 2, 2004)

lol whats next eye scanner lol


----------



## Scrat (Dec 2, 2004)

Well actually... yes. http://www.reallycooltoys.com/news/news38.html

There are now numerous types of "Bio" readers that can be used for PC security.


----------



## Praetor (Dec 2, 2004)

Do those detect dead vs alive eyeballs?


----------



## Blade (Dec 4, 2004)

awesome...woo, i have one that can have alphanumerical passwords..yay


----------



## hardeez1 (Dec 13, 2004)

cool stuff.  i dunno if i would spend the money tho....i only have 2 different passwords (one for really secure stuff and another for just stuff)  and i can easily remember them.


----------

